# VAG-COM vs VAD Mobile?



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

SO i found this on HPA Motorsport website.. it seems like what i need. The laptop I am using can hold a charge longer then 15 min. I would think the Palm device would be more ideal for me.
Anyway, it says VAD can make changes to the ECU, and can do real time logs. I was thinking I could mount the Palm on the dash somehow and be able to get real-time stats.
Anyone have experience with VAD? It looks like a VAG-com cable. Too bad palms dont have USB hook up, and REVO doesnt have a palm pilot ver of their software.

---------------------------








Why VAD? 
Instant Power-up and Power-down 
Integrated Self-Charging OBD-II Cable 
Dash Mount for Safety when Road Testing 
Portable and Easy to Store in the Vehicle 
Clear Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC's) and "Check Engine" lights 
Data log in real time or freeze frame mode 
Monitor multiple measuring blocks at the same time 
Perform OEM level functions such as Adaptation and Readiness 
Initiate vehicle Auto Scan to add vehicle not included in the software list 
Change Basic Settings of an ECU 
Perform Re-Coding of an ECU 
Save data for future reference in Memo Pad format
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

But does it work with CAN-BUS?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Its a nifty little tool, but it can't match VAG COM.
I know cause i've tried it....


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (DanGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanGB* »_But does it work with CAN-BUS?



_Quote, originally posted by *VAD website* »_
VAD Mobile cannot connect with ECU's that communicate over the CAN-Bus network, so has limited compatibility with 2006 and newer vehicles.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

hmm, i totally missed that when i was reading all the features. Damn that sucks. It would be so much better then running around with a laptop open on the seat.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

CAN is a challenge we repeatly get asked about. We are adding a CAN-comaptible VAD offering to our Mobile lineup this year. At the same time, we are electing to debut a number of other innovations with this release at the same time. Press releases will appear shortly about this product.
I know it is an announcement many MkV owners will appreciate...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Its a nifty little tool, but it can't match VAG COM.
I know cause i've tried it....

What was it that you felt couldn't be matched, just curious?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What was it that you felt couldn't be matched, just curious?


Well it doesn't have the same logging capabilities as VAG COM.
There is no "turbo" function, and sampling is very low,there is no option to log more than one block at a time. (for example block 31+block 115),there is no long coding function,there is limited support for many models (there are standard files, but for most of the models you'll have to go and do a scan to find out the support).
I'm pretty sure there's more, just doesn't come to mind right now.

But to be fair, it DOES have an ease of use, and it certainly beats bringing along a whole laptop inside the car.
I'm not saying i don't like it, but at least for those who log, its just not enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re:*

FWIW, we have offered CAN-Bus support since 2004, almost the 4 year anniversary of our CAN-Bus support in fact.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/revisions.html
















Edit reason: birthday candle pic had a broken link. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:41 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Its a nifty little tool, but it can't match VAG COM.
I know cause i've tried it....


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What was it that you felt couldn't be matched, just curious?


I don't know what you are talking about, as bad mobile doesn't work with CAN, so it doesn't really exist in this forum


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Sampling is very low, there is no option to log more than one block at a time. (for example block 31+block 115)

Having used both products, I can honestly say that the sampling rates are very similar. Also, we do have a function to log more than one block at a time. It s quite an easy procedure.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_vad mobile doesn't work with CAN, so it doesn't really exist in this forum









With all due respect, I think he was talking more about the features. And, for the record, I don't post in forums (such as this one) if I know VAD's potential cannot be maximized. I think debate between the two products is healthy and I only to provide information and correct mis-conceptions when necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Having used both products, I can honestly say that the sampling rates are very similar. Also, we do have a function to log more than one block at a time. It s quite an easy procedure. 

Surely, you jest about the sample rates?
http://forums.audiworld.com/vag/msgs/745.phtml
How many samples per second do you get logging a single group in a 2.0TFSI (with your $1700 "pro" setup of course since your regular one, which I own, is not capable of CAN)? The one I'm looking at right now using our $349 HEX-USB+CAN (which works with ALL VW/Audi models from 1996 through the latest 2008's) is showing about 20 samples/sec.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Surely, you jest about the sample rates?
http://forums.audiworld.com/vag/msgs/745.phtml
How many samples per second do you get logging a single group in a 2.0TFSI (with your $1700 "pro" setup of course since your regular one, which I own, is not capable of CAN)? The one I'm looking at right now using our $349 HEX-USB+CAN (which works with ALL VW/Audi models from 1996 through the latest 2008's) is showing about 20 samples/sec.

Thats true.
I get 20 samples/sec with CAN-BUS and turbo function.
With VAD Mobile i think i was getting ~3 (albeit not CAN-BUS).And all that just logging ONE block.
I get ~3 samples/sec now using Advanced Blocks and logging 12 numbers at once.
As i said its a nice tool, but doesn't deliver fully...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Oh BTW Andy...
Isn't it ABOUT time you guys ported your software to Palm or PPC ??
I mean....thats all that's left now, and you are DONE....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Surely, you jest about the sample rates?
http://forums.audiworld.com/vag/msgs/745.phtml

To be fair, that example that you show is from a software version that has long expired. Of course, you wouldn't want to point that out, would you....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Thats true. I get 20 samples/sec with CAN-BUS and turbo function.
With VAD Mobile i think i was getting ~3 (albeit not CAN-BUS).And all that just logging ONE block....

I think comparing a Can version to a Can version would be a better comparison. Did you include the 90 seconds it took to boot your laptop up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
To be fair, that example that you show is from a software version that has long expired. Of course, you wouldn't want to point that out, would you....

My apologies, you are correct. That test was done using VAG-COM Release 303.1 which as you correctly noted, is not current:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/revisions.html


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think comparing a Can version to a Can version would be a better comparison. Did you include the 90 seconds it took to boot your laptop up?









As i said i've used your product and i found it very helpful...
But then i went and bought a laptop to get the job done....
I wish i didn't have to....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Keith here is just kicking himself trying to find his way into this argument- errr, discusion. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Keith here is just kicking himself trying to find his way into this argument- errr, discusion. LOL

Good call, I like your idea. You and I go with VAD and [email protected]/AWE and jmoss can take Ross-Tech's side and it will be like ole times!


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Did you include the 90 seconds it took to boot your laptop up?









What does that have to do with sampling rate? How about answering the question?


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
What does that have to do with sampling rate? How about answering the question? 


He can't about what is being discussed, vad mobile. As it's sampling rate would either be zero or fail, depends if you are using corrected numbers or not; or if you are trying to measure sampling rates as it applies to a crank, wheel or a hub.








In other words, vad mobile won't work on a 2.0T FSI.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_









I can just invision how that goes for the mods.
Reading through looking at the threads with the most play, uh oh, [email protected] just posted, oh no, [email protected] just posted, I better get in there!








Oh, s***, now [email protected] and AWE and now Jmoss, where's George or Jaime!


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:05 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think comparing a Can version to a Can version would be a better comparison. 

OK, let's compare them then:
A CAN version of VAG-COM costs  $249 to $349 depending which cars you want to use it on. Of course, it does require a PC to run on, but most people already have one. For those that don't, suitable used laptops can be found for about $100 on eBay all day long, and a brand new eeePC costs $399. So worst case, apples-to-apples, $750 total including a brand new laptop that fits your glovebox. 
A CAN version of VAD costs $1995. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Did you include the 90 seconds it took to boot your laptop up?









My laptop comes out of standby mode in less than 15 seconds.








-Uwe-


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
In other words, vad mobile won't work on a 2.0T FSI. 

The pro model should.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bcze1)*

I just installed the latest version of "VAD Mobile" directly from their website. My screen looks like this:








Why does it say "VAG Mobile"? Is this a bug in the software? BTW, I'm not blaming you for the screen dirt.


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
The pro model should.

at 2 grand, i'll pass


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
To be fair, that example that you show is from a software version that has long expired. Of course, you wouldn't want to point that out, would you....

BTW, this thread has directly resulted in some revenue for HPA. I seem to have lost the Serial connector for my T2 so I just placed an order for one through HPA's PayPal site. Feel free to spend my $35 on some good Canadian beers.








Upon receipt, I'll do some testing and post up comparisons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dan GSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_
at 2 grand, i'll pass

agreed, obviously. I was still just a bit curious about the sample rate of the product. But it appears they've disappeared.


----------



## FlyingFinn (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM vs VAD Mobile? (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_SO i found this on HPA Motorsport website.. it seems like what i need. The laptop I am using can hold a charge longer then 15 min. I would think the Palm device would be more ideal for me.
Anyway, it says VAD can make changes to the ECU, and can do real time logs. I was thinking I could mount the Palm on the dash somehow and be able to get real-time stats.
Anyone have experience with VAD? It looks like a VAG-com cable. Too bad palms don't have USB hook up, and REVO doesn't have a palm pilot ver of their software.

---------------------------








Why VAD? 
Instant Power-up and Power-down 
Integrated Self-Charging OBD-II Cable 
Dash Mount for Safety when Road Testing 
Portable and Easy to Store in the Vehicle 
Clear Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC's) and "Check Engine" lights 
Data log in real time or freeze frame mode 
Monitor multiple measuring blocks at the same time 
Perform OEM level functions such as Adaptation and Readiness 
Initiate vehicle Auto Scan to add vehicle not included in the software list 
Change Basic Settings of an ECU 
Perform Re-Coding of an ECU 
Save data for future reference in Memo Pad format
--------------------------------------------------

I have VAD on my Palm Treo 700p and I like it a lot. With work for VW for many years and using the VAS5052 and the VAS5051 I find the VAD format to be very similar. And the portability and durability of the VAD is a huge plus.
Since coming to work at Streetwerke I have gotten to know the VAG-COM on the lap top here and I don't really have anything bad to say about it except in the shop enviorment I don't care for having to use a lap top. 
So do to the durability, compact size, and similar format from what I was used to from working @ VW Streeterke is looking into getting the VAD-Pro set up... Another plus that I like is the way the VAD-Pro prints out faults and measured value blocks.... Almost identical to the VAS5052/ 51B. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingFinn (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I just installed the latest version of "VAD Mobile" directly from their website. My screen looks like this:








Why does it say "VAG Mobile"? Is this a bug in the software? BTW, I'm not blaming you for the screen dirt.









Doesn't it say VAG because VAG stands for *V*olkswagen *A*udi *G*roup?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, seeing as how every time a company posts about new technology people try to bash them before it is released. What ever happened to fair competition?
Please dont get this tread locked. If you want to debate then do so, but no insults and no opinions based on bull****.
IMO I am happy companies are developing items to tune our cars. If it was for competition we would be paying $2k for an ECU tune and it wouldnt be as good as the tunes that are coming from the companys we got now.
Competition cause cheaper prices, better products and more support. So please dont smash it before they get off the ground or release their product.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_Ok, seeing as how every time a company posts about new technology people try to bash them before it is released. What ever happened to fair competition?
Please dont get this thread locked. If you want to debate then do so, but no insults and no opinions based on bull****.
IMO I am happy companies are developing items to tune our cars. If it was for competition we would be paying $2k for an ECU tune and it wouldnt be as good as the tunes that are coming from the companys we got now.
Competition cause cheaper prices, better products and more support. So please dont smash it before they get off the ground or release their product.

It has been said that competition ultimately creates a better product for the consumer. 
For anyone interested, I would be happy to supply more information about VAD and its functionality by PM or e-mail. 
Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Doesn't it say VAG because VAG stands for *V*olkswagen *A*udi *G*roup?









Why don't the screenshots posted by HPA say "VAG Mobile" then? They say "VAD Mobile" for example: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3777565


----------



## FlyingFinn (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_Ok, seeing as how every time a company posts about new technology people try to bash them before it is released. What ever happened to fair competition?
Please dont get this tread locked. If you want to debate then do so, but no insults and no opinions based on bull****.
IMO I am happy companies are developing items to tune our cars. If it was for competition we would be paying $2k for an ECU tune and it wouldnt be as good as the tunes that are coming from the companys we got now.
Competition cause cheaper prices, better products and more support. So please dont smash it before they get off the ground or release their product.

Who's bashing? I hope your not refering to me. I was only stateing my opinion based upon my experiances using both the Ross-Tech and the VAD.


----------



## FlyingFinn (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Why don't the screenshots posted by HPA say "VAG Mobile" then? They say "VAD Mobile" for example: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3777565

Not sure.. But I know my Treo software says VAG.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Who's bashing? I hope your not refering to me. I was only stateing my opinion based upon my experiances using both the Ross-Tech and the VAD. 


nope, just saying.. i like competition and debate but not when people are only offering opinion. I also dont like companies that get unprofessional. I understand Ross-tech getting nervious about some other company getting into their market share.. but they are a namebrand when it comes to this type of technology. They are well know and infact VW/ Audi dealer use their software (which says alot)
I love my VAG-COM and the support Ross-tech gives.. but dont turn this into a pissing contest. VAD doesnt seem to try and mislead anyone, and they are offering a bit diffrent set of components then Ross-tech.
To be honest I was refering to APRs comments and posts... I know what they were talking about (I hope just joking) but [email protected] and [email protected] like to get into debates and pissing contests over minor crap, like who helps the community more, and end up having threads locked (Check out the KMD HPFP thread)
Anyway, lets get back on topic and keep it clean. I would love to see VAD in action and I hope its as good as VAG-COM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I will say Ross-tech is affordible, and is very well supported and updated.. i dont see myself getting away from VAG-COM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

FWIW, if people insist on using the Palm OS for diagnostics on a VW/Audi, then the Shadetree/HPA product is definitely the way to go, I speak from personal experience. The reason I replied to this thread is due to the subject, comparing the two products, and by extension, the two companies' business practices. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are there any other popular applications out there? I'm sure there has to be a whole slew of options in the European market we are not award of given the huge amount of people tuning ECU's in their garages and chop shops.
IIRC does optican offer logging support as well as flashing support with the Optican Hybrid?
Competition is good.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Are there any other popular applications out there?

There are other applications, but if you consider them popular is a different matter. The enthusiast diagnostic market is a niche and the PDA/Palm etc. diagnostic market is a niche in the niche. Only a certain amount of products/companies can survive/evolve in the niche and the customer is the one who decides this.

_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_I'm sure there has to be a whole slew of options in the European market we are not award of given the huge amount of people tuning ECU's in their garages and chop shops.

Before starting to work for Ross-Tech I was checking out several other solutions and companies on the market but since then I have not seen any major changes in the market. So believe me when I say, there are not many options out there and the real tuners either have a factory scan tool (i.e. VAS 505x) or a tool which they considers to be equivalent. There are a few tools which are being used by the manufacturers and their suppliers for development but neither of those is supposed to be used by the end user or workshop and therefor usability as well as pricing and availability are not always what most would consider reasonable.

_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_IIRC does optican offer logging support as well as flashing support with the Optican Hybrid?

You mean their ScanCAN VAG? Haven't heard much about it, but the few comments we have heard is that it does neither compare with VAG-COM/VCDS or HPA/VAD. Therefor I suggest we keep the discussion between these two and do not create more confusion.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_For anyone interested, I would be happy to supply more information about VAD and its functionality by PM or e-mail.

Darryl, the users in this forum asked this question and are looking forward to see this comparison. I understand your concerns of not getting involved (or actually getting out) but since you were the first vendor who started posting here (we did not reply - intentionally), it would be only fair to answer such questions in public as this will ensure each side gets the chance to straighten some facts and at the end the (potential) customer will get the most out of it.
P.S.: Since we are all looking for a real comparison and answers here, there are open questions in one of your advertisement threads which you seem to have missed even though you replied to all others of your threads since then...









_Modified by Theresias at 3:10 AM 4-27-2008_


_Modified by Theresias at 3:20 AM 4-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Doesn't it say VAG because VAG stands for *V*olkswagen *A*udi *G*roup?









If VAG actually stood for that it may.. but since it doesn't who knows what they are using it to mean


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_ It would be so much better then running around with a laptop open on the seat.
yeah, but still not quite as cool as this...........


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*









actually on my way to the office now to work on a new surround for it.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








actually on my way to the office now to work on a new surround for it.

Any details? I've toyed with the idea for years but never acted on it. A fast booting solid state drive, or ram board drive would be awesome. ****, I even wanted to make an MP3 box back in high school before there was such a thing as an iPod.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Any details? I've toyed with the idea for years but never acted on it. A fast booting solid state drive, or ram board drive would be awesome. ****, I even wanted to make an MP3 box back in high school before there was such a thing as an iPod.










Its been over a year since I got all the parts, finally had it up and running around thanksgiving and then when I got back I pulled the engine.
Its a mini ITX board with an 8" liliput touch screen, gig of ram and 350gig HD. Bluetooth so I can tether to my phone for internets. With that I can get online and also use that to connect to a computer at home for music and movies etc.. Everything is housed in the glove box. I've got a obd II port extension cable and a vag-com and one of our SPS units stashed in the dash for on the fly logging and adjustment. 
I also need to build the mounts for all my innovate datalogging stuff behind the screen some stuff will be duplicates of what vag-com can read but I can get alot of data faster then over the diagnostic port and other information not in the ecm. 4 channel egt, a/f, boost, pre and post IC air temps. etc etc etc.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Doesn't it say VAG because VAG stands for *V*olkswagen *A*udi *G*roup?








 
VAG stand For Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft. "AG" is a German acronym on company names, meaning "public company". Aktien means "shares", Gsellschaft meaning "company"


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Its been over a year since I got all the parts, finally had it up and running around thanksgiving and then when I got back I pulled the engine.
Its a mini ITX board with an 8" liliput touch screen, gig of ram and 350gig HD. Bluetooth so I can tether to my phone for internets. With that I can get online and also use that to connect to a computer at home for music and movies etc.. Everything is housed in the glove box. I've got a obd II port extension cable and a vag-com and one of our SPS units stashed in the dash for on the fly logging and adjustment. 
I also need to build the mounts for all my innovate datalogging stuff behind the screen some stuff will be duplicates of what vag-com can read but I can get alot of data faster then over the diagnostic port and other information not in the ecm. 4 channel egt, a/f, boost, pre and post IC air temps. etc etc etc.

Nice.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_ 
VAG stand For Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft. "AG" is a German acronym on company names, meaning "public company". Aktien means "shares", Gsellschaft meaning "company"

it used to mean that. since they have globalized, it now means absolutely nothing. just volkswagen ag.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
it used to mean that. since they have globalized, it now means absolutely nothing. just volkswagen ag. 


http://www.volkswagenag.com/vw....html

They would disagree.. as its used all over their site.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM vs VAD Mobile? (bwzimmerman)*

To get this thread back on track, VAG-COM Diagnostic System works fine with the 2.0TFSI (has for years in fact). If you have a vehicle based on Mk5 technology, then you can use the Micro-CAN which is $249 plus shipping:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/Micro-CAN.html
If you have a different type of vehicle with a 2.0TFSI like a B7 Audi A4, then you would need a HEX-COM+CAN for $329 plus shipping (if you have a 9-male-pin Serial Port) or the HEX-USB+CAN for $349 plus shipping (if you only have a USB port):
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/interfaces.html
Ross-Tech develops our software in-house, we have been around since 2000 and have consistently provided the highest levels of value, customer support, and open honest communication with our customers and the community. 
Here is our Revision History:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/revisions.html
Here is our Problems/Issues page:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/issues.html
We offer by far the most complete and comprehensive diagnostic software for VW/Audi, mostly because we have chosen to limit the width of our offerings and concentrate instead on the depth of coverage for a specific group of vehicles on a single Windows PC platform.
Feel free to peruse the extensive documentation on our websites and see what we can do to make your 2.0TFSI experience more enjoyable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
BTW, this thread has directly resulted in some revenue for HPA. I seem to have lost the Serial connector for my T2 so I just placed an order for one through HPA's PayPal site. Feel free to spend my $35 on some good Canadian beers.








Upon receipt, I'll do some testing and post up comparisons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks like I wrote too soon, I got back an email from HPA saying the serial adapter is out of stock and my PayPal payment as been refunded.


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: VAG-COM vs VAD Mobile? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ross-Tech develops our software in-house, we have been around since 2000 and have consistently provided the highest levels of value, customer support, and open honest communication with our customers and the community. 



I thought you guys were around much before 2000. I think I had my first interface cable from you guys around 1995. 
Your tool is awesome (not in a Ghey way though







)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM vs VAD Mobile? (J. Moss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Moss* »_

I thought you guys were around much before 2000. I think I had my first interface cable from you guys around 1995. 
Your tool is awesome (not in a Ghey way though







)
 
It's funny how many people (myself included, back when I was just a customer) assume we've owned something for much longer than we have. I get calls and emails all the time from people saying they must have bought VAG-COM back in the 1990's. Nope, we have only been around since 2000 and you've had your system for LESS than 8 years. I bought mine almost 60 days before you did.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM vs VAD Mobile? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
It's funny how many people (myself included, back when I was just a customer) assume we've owned something for much longer than we have. I get calls and emails all the time from people saying they must have bought VAG-COM back in the 1990's. Nope, we have only been around since 2000 and you've had your system for LESS than 8 years. I bought mine almost 60 days before you did.









Like Jeff I thought it was late 90s also, but its probably due to how quickly it took off and for those of us in the business how common place it was. 
Heck we just had that discussion of when I got my last cable from you and it was over 3 years ago now since I've had the A3 3 years today and you found the email I sent with the auto scan the day it showed up.
I guess I'm less then 8 years also since I believe I got mine for christmas 00 from my parents. Always thought it was 99, and know it wasn't 01.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: VAG-COM vs VAD Mobile? ([email protected])*

I like where this thread is going








9/2000 for my first vag-com, yay!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM vs VAD Mobile? (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_I like where this thread is going








9/2000 for my first vag-com, yay!

haha andy just told me you beat me by 99 days.... how dare you!!


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: VAG-COM vs VAD Mobile? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
It's funny how many people (myself included, back when I was just a customer) assume we've owned something for much longer than we have. I get calls and emails all the time from people saying they must have bought VAG-COM back in the 1990's. Nope, we have only been around since 2000 and you've had your system for LESS than 8 years. I bought mine almost 60 days before you did.









Hmmm. Are you absolutely sure? I seem to remember getting my first VAG-com setup when my 1552 was still fairly new.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://web.archive.org/web/*/ross-tech.com


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

I first got a vagcom for my mk3, then got the new one that works on both, hex+can+usb or what not they are calling it. Both purchased for full price from RossTech
The screen size it what really kills it for me, not having used both i can't make a fair comparision but hopefully this weekend i will see bernies, but what i will say is using a blackberry compared to using outlook, its two different things.
The other example would be us dual car guys, main reason i stepped up to the HEX/CAN model.
It's good that someone else has come up with something for the two to compete, but in my opinion, the price of the product is going to push many people away.


_Modified by ThatGuy at 4:50 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_but what i will say is using a blackberry compared to using outlook, its two different things.

Huh?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Andy @ Ross-tech, When oh when are you guys ever going to get your software on a windows mobile device?? PLEASE? Just for me?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Huh?

You know what a blackberry is right? And you know what outlook is right?
I was basically saying that it is much easier to use a full keyboard vs the tiny full keyboard and a big screen vs a pda sized screen. That i can say without even having to use it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Andy @ Ross-tech, When oh when are you guys ever going to get your software on a windows mobile device?? PLEASE? Just for me? 
windows mobile sucks


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_You know what a blackberry is right? And you know what outlook is right?
I was basically saying that it is much easier to use a full keyboard vs the tiny full keyboard and a big screen vs a pda sized screen. That i can say without even having to use it.
windows mobile sucks
















Actually you never said that, but I agree with what you are saying to a degree.
crackberries suck
wmd's suck
I'm glad that ross-tech uses a PC and can take full advantage of a real processor. 
ALSO VAD costs 4 digits (well over a grand) if you want it to work on a MKV. I'm sure that was covered earlier.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*

It is what it is, they arent forcing you to buy it...


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Andy @ Ross-tech, When oh when are you guys ever going to get your software on a windows mobile device?? PLEASE? Just for me? 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/...PRICE
seriously thinking of buying one of these instead of buying xp and using bootcamp.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_

http://www.newegg.com/Product/...PRICE
seriously thinking of buying one of these instead of buying xp and using bootcamp.


Nice find but for $300 I may as well fork up another $200 and get a standard laptop and put it to use. I mean if I already have a ppc6800 in the drawer why not put it to use. O well I guess it's time to fork up the $. 
I still want to hear from Ross-Tech on where they stand on developing a windows mobile application and if they have any timelines in place. Palm OS, WM 6.0+, or RIM (Java) whatever. 
I use a BB 8830 daily and have always used RIM for years.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

FAQ. #1.9:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
seriously thinking of buying one of these instead of buying xp and using bootcamp.











ASUS 4G with Windows XP Home pre-installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

MK3 OBD Port Location > MK4/MK5 OBD Port Location


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ross-Tech dudes: How well does the software work with the eee's 800x480 resolution screen? Seems to me that the larger dialogs would go off screen alot. Do they resize?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (scipher)*

As of Beta 800+ we have introduced a new screen size setting which was necessary due to the popularity of these UMPCs. Using that you will still be able to get all data properly on the screen in a readable format without limitations.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_As of Beta 800+ we have introduced a new screen size setting which was necessary due to the popularity of these UMPCs. Using that you will still be able to get all data properly on the screen in a readable format without limitations.
ohhhh, pretty. just downloaded it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*

I have a used perfect condition VAD Pro-900 for sale if anyone is interested? Email me at [email protected].


----------

